# 9 days and my PTE-A result status is still 'Delivery Successful'



## Danny19 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello All,

I gave my PTE-A test on Jan/26/18 and the result status is still 'showing as Delivery Successful', is anyone in the same situation?

Thanks in advance,
Danny


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Yes I have been through and they took close to a month to deliver. I wrote the exam on the 7th of Dec and they gave the results on the 3rd of Jan (Which coincided with 4 Jan as per Australian timings)

Contact them immediately and tell them that such issues are happening regularly and you would like to get an update asap.


----------



## Danny19 (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks Ravi, I will send an email.

I have one more question; While giving PTE test, Whatever I was telling into microphone was getting replayed in the ear phones... for the entire test duration I was listening to whatever I was saying, this is how it should be? OR was this an issue with the system. 

This was my first attempt with PTE. I had given IELTS once and my score is S/R/W/L - 8/8/7/7 respectively, since I need 8 in English test just giving a try with PTE now.

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Could be an issue with the echo settings on the headphone. You can get it checked before you start the exam the next time.

Yeah you can check your options and there is no restrictions which test you need to give from the 5 listed in the DOHA website.


----------



## pallavid (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi ,
I am replying to this old thread as I am in the same boat.
I gave my exam on 2nd July at Mumbai Pearson Official center. Today is the 5 th day , the status in exam history shows 'Delivery Successful'. I remember it was "Taken" which was changed to "Delivery Successful". Other few participants from the same exam slot have already received their results.

Can somebody help and let me know if anyone experienced such issue in PTE ?


----------



## tneh1998 (Jul 9, 2018)

pallavid said:


> Hi ,
> I am replying to this old thread as I am in the same boat.
> I gave my exam on 2nd July at Mumbai Pearson Official center. Today is the 5 th day , the status in exam history shows 'Delivery Successful'. I remember it was "Taken" which was changed to "Delivery Successful". Other few participants from the same exam slot have already received their results.
> 
> Can somebody help and let me know if anyone experienced such issue in PTE ?


I was experienced before like you. They delayed my score report more more then 5 business days.

Please live chat or call up their customer service center immediately to avoid delay your result. They will provide you a case ID number. And you need to follow up with them everyday in order for them to expedite your case.


----------



## pallavid (Jun 19, 2018)

tneh1998 said:


> I was experienced before like you. They delayed my score report more more then 5 business days.
> 
> Please live chat or call up their customer service center immediately to avoid delay your result. They will provide you a case ID number. And you need to follow up with them everyday in order for them to expedite your case.



Thanks mate. 
Yes I have following them last 2 days on chat and call. They asked me to wait till midnight today as today 9th July is d 5th business day. If not received , asked to me to call back again tomorrow. :confused2:

Can you tell me in detail about your case if you don't mind.
When did you appear for exam and when did you receive your results after above issue?


----------



## pallavid (Jun 19, 2018)

Danny19 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I gave my PTE-A test on Jan/26/18 and the result status is still 'showing as Delivery Successful', is anyone in the same situation?
> 
> ...


Hi Danny,,
Can you tell me when did u receive your scores post this issue and what steps did you follow to get it ?


----------



## tneh1998 (Jul 9, 2018)

pallavid said:


> Thanks mate.
> Yes I have following them last 2 days on chat and call. They asked me to wait till midnight today as today 9th July is d 5th business day. If not received , asked to me to call back again tomorrow. :confused2:
> 
> Can you tell me in detail about your case if you don't mind.
> When did you appear for exam and when did you receive your results after above issue?


I sat for the exam on 26/06/2018(Tue). I received my result on 05/07/2018(Thu).


----------



## pallavid (Jun 19, 2018)

tneh1998 said:


> I sat for the exam on 26/06/2018(Tue). I received my result on 05/07/2018(Thu).


Thanks a lot for d details. 
I will follow up again tomorrow with PTE officials.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

pallavid said:


> Hi ,
> I am replying to this old thread as I am in the same boat.
> I gave my exam on 2nd July at Mumbai Pearson Official center. Today is the 5 th day , the status in exam history shows 'Delivery Successful'. I remember it was "Taken" which was changed to "Delivery Successful". Other few participants from the same exam slot have already received their results.
> 
> Can somebody help and let me know if anyone experienced such issue in PTE ?


Just found this when i was searching for something on quora.

Pearson India has replied to the same question . follow the below link 

https://www.quora.com/What-does-“delivery-successful”-mean-on-a-PTE-score-status

"Hi,

It means that the exam has been taken successfully on registered date & time of the exam.

Regards,
Team Pearson"

Do not worry if this message pops up , worry only if the time gets extended beyond the scheduled 5days mentioned by Pearson for announcing the results.
Hope this helps

Santhosh


----------



## kalra.mani (Sep 1, 2016)

tneh1998 said:


> I was experienced before like you. They delayed my score report more more then 5 business days.
> 
> Please live chat or call up their customer service center immediately to avoid delay your result. They will provide you a case ID number. And you need to follow up with them everyday in order for them to expedite your case.


Thanks !!


----------

